# FOX: Gutfield takes on doctor



## Alex (5/7/15)

My media hero at work again 

Original source: http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/07/04/watch-greg-gutfeld-debate-doctor-over-electronic-cigarettes

reddit link: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...s_no_smoke_greg_gutfeld_takes_on_doctor_over/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (5/7/15)

Alex said:


> My media hero at work again
> 
> Original source: http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/07/04/watch-greg-gutfeld-debate-doctor-over-electronic-cigarettes
> 
> reddit link: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...s_no_smoke_greg_gutfeld_takes_on_doctor_over/





That women bought her medical degree by the looks of things after watching this! She knows nothing about vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux (5/7/15)

.....OH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapegerm (5/7/15)

Dr Who?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/7/15)

This is who she is

P.S. Just adding info

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yoda (5/7/15)

Nice hope they raise this guys salary x3 , but in all fairness we need more people like him who are informed and can speak against people who don't know anything that is driving this industry down

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## nemo (5/7/15)

Haha just loved how she tried to make it sound like smoking all the time, smoking bad make it sound like smoking


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Chromium-HealthProfessional/

*Who may need extra chromium?*
There are reports of significant age-related decreases in the chromium concentrations of hair, sweat and blood [32], which might suggest that older people are more vulnerable to chromium depletion than younger adults [14]. One cannot be sure, however, as chromium status is difficult to determine [33]. That's because blood, urine, and hair levels do not necessarily reflect body stores [9,14]. Furthermore, no chromium-specific enzyme or other biochemical marker has been found to reliably assess a person's chromium status [9,34].

There is considerable interest in the possibility that supplemental chromium may help to treat impaired glucose tolerance and type 2 diabetes, but the research to date is inconclusive. No large, randomized, controlled clinical trials testing this hypothesis have been reported in the United States [14]. Nevertheless, this is an active area of research.

Well I'm getting older....thus i will need more Chromium....Next question, good or bad Chromuim...which one to pick...hmmmm

1) trivalent (chromium 3+), which is biologically active and found in food, and 2) hexavalent (chromium 6+), a toxic form that results from industrial pollution.

Aaaaah "industrial pollution"....So we getting it already?....Lets ban the industries that produces it?

Bleh


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

Oooooh Vaping is so much fun....al sorts of fun stuff to read....

http://www.epa.gov/ttnatw01/hlthef/chromium.html

Chromium occurs in the environment primarily in two valence states, trivalent chromium (Cr III) and hexavalent chromium (Cr VI). Exposure may occur from natural or industrial sources of chromium. Chromium III is much less toxic than chromium (VI). The respiratory tract is also the major target organ for chromium (III) toxicity, similar to chromium (VI). Chromium (III) is an essential element in humans. The body can detoxify some amount of chromium (VI) to chromium (III).

Ok so the III is good the VI is bad.....How much of it is bad and who produces it....

The most important industrial sources of chromium in the atmosphere are those related to ferrochrome production. Ore refining, chemical and refractory processing, cement-producing plants, automobile brake lining and catalytic converters for automobiles, leather tanneries, and chrome pigments also contribute to the atmospheric burden of chromium. (3)

cement-producing plants.....We got plenty of them....Ban ban ban cement-producing plants....Today

EPA used a mathematical model, based on data from an occupational study of chromate production workers, to estimate the probability of a person developing cancer from continuously breathing air containing a specified concentration of chromium. EPA calculated an inhalation unit risk estimate of 1.2 × 10-2 (µg/m3)-1. EPA estimates that, if an individual were to continuously breathe air containing chromium at an average of 0.00008 µg/m3 (8 x 10-8 mg/m3) over his or her entire lifetime, that person would theoretically have no more than a one-in-a-million increased risk of developing cancer. Similarly, EPA estimates that continuously breathing air containing 0.0008 µg/m3 (8 x 10-7 mg/m3) would result in not greater than a one-in-a-hundred thousand increased risk of developing cancer during one's lifetime, and air containing 0.008 µg/m3 (8 x 10-6 mg/m3) would result in not greater than a one-in-ten-thousand increased risk of developing cancer during one's lifetime. For a detailed discussion of confidence in the potency estimates, please see IRIS. (7)

Now then....My chromuim levels are getting low....Need a chromuim boost....Old trick, take the focus of the real culprit that causes millions of deaths and have been proven to be a killer....and make them focus on something that looks similar and it gives them more time to sell more of those cancer sticks...bla bla bla


----------

